# DirecTV 6.4a software



## urlflynn (Dec 15, 2010)

Several months ago, I received a used Series 2 Hughes Directv receiver from a friend who'd upgraded to HD. I replaced the stock 40GB HD with a 500GB replacement drive and applied the InstantCake 6.2a software to it. After being in the machine for a few days, it received the 6.4a upgrade. It worked well for a few months, but had a real annoying high-pitched whine that eventually caused me pull the drive and replace it with another one. Using the same InstantCake 6.2a software on it, I figured it would be a few weeks and I'd get the 6.4a upgrade again. This isn't the case after over a month.

My question here is: Is there a way that I can extract the 6.4a software from the noisy drive and apply it to the new one that has 6.2a? I don't really want to buy the $40 6.4a software from DVRUpgrade again.

Thanks!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It was my understanding that 6.4a was "back in the stream" again. But you can use the normal TiVo disk copying methods (MFStools, MFSlive, dd, etc.) to copy the noisy disk to a new one. That will wipe out any recordings you have made in the meantime.

I think there is a way to "extract the slices" and then somehow apply them on the new disk, but that assumes you have hacked both the old and new disks, have network connectivity, and some familiarity with the Linux environment. This is not for the faint of heart. If you wanted to learn more, visit the forums at deal database dot com.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

If it's back in the stream it is avoiding my machine....mine has been hooked to phone and making calls for months and still stuck on 6.2a.....pretty annoying.


----------



## rpweaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I had a hard drive failure and had to revert to 3.1 from the original drive. It's been hooked to the phone line for almost two years now without an update. No one at DirecTv seems to know anything about it. When the drive first failed, it was at the same time as the original upgrade. I can only think that the upgrade exposed the HD failure. The symptom was that the recordings would freeze during playback and not come back. I thought it was the new software. I wish I had kept a copy of the new SW before I tried to restore the old SW which didn't work. I had to go to a new drive.
I saw in Mfslive that there is an acoustic management function. You could try that to see if it would get rid of the noise. It slows things down but you pick your poison.


----------

